# CZ P-09 sights



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm looking to install fiber optic sights on a P-09. Any suggestion for a source? Thank ylou.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Tangof said:


> I'm looking to install fiber optic sights on a P-09. Any suggestion for a source? Thank ylou.








Your [Complete] Guide To CZ P-09 Sights


Check selection of sights for CZ P-09 for better comfort of aim, including front and rear sights made of tritium or standard materials.




www.cz-guru.com


----------

